# Games Workshop 2014 Release Schedule (Updated 17DEC13)



## Geist

Outdated rumors are behind Spoiler tags. I am reasonable sure of the armies listed that they will be released on that month, but everything after that is uncertain, so refer to rumors below for speculation on order of release.
JAN: Tyranids
FEB: Dwarfs
MAR: Imperial Guard

*11nov13*
_Outdated_




tim from the faeit 212 inbox said:


> release plan for 2014
> january - dwarfs
> february - imperial guard i
> march - imperial guard ii
> april - wood elves & new gw page/shop
> may - orks (40k)
> june - bretons
> july - whfb 9th edition rulebooks & starter set
> august - space wolves
> september - orcs & goblins i
> october - orcs & goblins ii






an anonymous source from the faeit 212 inbox said:


> next coming armies are tyranids, imperial guard & spacewolves for 40k and dwarfs, wood elves and orcs & goblins for fantasy.


*21NOV13*


Larry Vela (aka Big Red) on Bols said:


> December/January: Tyranids
> Q1-14: Dwarfs, Imperial Guard
> Q2-14: Wood Elves, Orks
> Q3-14: WFB 9th, Bretonnians, Space Wolves
> Q4-14: Dark Eldar, ???
> 
> You should treat each quarter as less reliable than the one preceding it. Q4 would certainly allow 1-2 more releases. Based on this list the following armybooks/codeces would still be left un-updated for both systems:
> 
> 40K:
> Blood Angels
> Necrons
> Grey Knights
> 
> WFB:
> Skaven
> Beastmen
> 
> If you throw in one of those two WFB books leftover into Q4, and it's almost entirely updated by end of 2014!


*12dec13*


stickmonkey on faeit 212 said:


> just as an add to your release schedule post… i’ve had some unconfirmed info that gw is targeting two 40k release months for each non 40k release month. If true, then we could see eight 40k months out of 2014…





an anonymous source on faeit 212 said:


> based upon current information, the remaining 40k codexes will release in alternating imperial and xenos releases:
> Tyranids
> imperial guard
> orks
> blood angels
> dark eldar
> space wolves
> necrons
> grey knights
> 
> this covers all current outstanding codexes that have not been touchedin 6th edition. (as much as people hate it, sob have a new codex).
> 
> No independent deathwatch codex mentioned for third arm of the inquisition, may appear as a supplement to sm around the ork release, maybe.


----------



## Jacobite

This new GW page/shop is that the supposed merger between them and FW?


----------



## Geist

Jacobite said:


> This new GW page/shop is that the supposed merger between them and FW?


I believe so, in addition to a general website makeover.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

What do the months with the same release mean? We get more or just dragged out releases?


----------



## Jacobite

Geist said:


> I believe so, in addition to a general website makeover.


So if you live in NZ or Aussie... now is the time to buy FW because chances are the prices will increase. That and you can probably kiss goodbye to FW putting out experimental rules.


----------



## Carna

Dang I hope they don't change the FW prices into AU/NZ prices. Forge World is the only place to get a reasonably priced Land Raider. The other releases look good


----------



## Zion

Jacobite said:


> This new GW page/shop is that the supposed merger between them and FW?


Yes. FW is supposed to be taking over anything that's still in Finecast when it happens (plus _maybe_ converting what's made of metal into resin as well) and the resin/metal guys will be shuffled over to FW which will increase it's production capabilities and turn-around.

GW wants to eventually move FW over to plastic or another cheap material that is better to mass produce in last I read too. But that looks to be a ways off.

At least that's how the rumor goes.



Ddraig Cymry said:


> What do the months with the same release mean? We get more or just dragged out releases?


Those should me months of "wave" releases, like the Dark Elves. Basically we're hitting a point where there is a lot in metal/Finecast and GW wants as much of that as possible in plastic.

Sadly it looks like no Sisters for 2014, but if they get a 2015 release (or this schedule is wrong) they'll get the same if FW hasn't taken them over and is doing them in FW resin by that point.


----------



## Jacobite

As long as FW keeps producing awesome looking minis and doesn't start with a similar pricing pattern to GW then I don't care what they make their minis out of really!


----------



## alasdair

I can't see there being much for an O&G release, let alone a two parter. It would probably be new normal Goblins, Wolf Riders and Chariots, maybe new Doom Diver or plastic Squig Herds/Hoppers, but not that much.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

SWs in August would be just the right timing for me to get back to them for next years army painting challenge, assuming we have a couple months break after this one.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> SWs in August would be just the right timing for me to get back to them for next years army painting challenge, assuming we have a couple months break after this one.


And more shiny plastics for me to purchase and stack up under the workbench! :crazy:


----------



## revilo44

I'm not sure about this one. What do you guys think.
via Larry Vela (aka Big Red) on Bols
December/January: Tyranids
Q1-14: Dwarfs, Imperial Guard
Q2-14: Wood Elves, Orks
Q3-14: WFB 9th, Bretonnians, Space Wolves
Q4-14: Dark Eldar, ???

You should treat each quarter as less reliable than the one preceding it. Q4 would certainly allow 1-2 more releases. Based on this list the following armybooks/codeces would still be left un-updated for both systems:

40K:
Blood Angels
Necrons
Grey Knights

WFB: 
Skaven
Beastmen

If you throw in one of those two WFB books leftover into Q4, and it's almost entirely updated by end of 2014!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Ugh, a fantasy year, I can barely contain my excitement. And a new website too, bet it'll ride the skirt of social media like a waterslide and rely on Facebook for everything.

Yes, I always imagine the worst possible scenario.


----------



## Nordicus

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yes, I always imagine the worst possible scenario.


----------



## Zion

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Ugh, a fantasy year, I can barely contain my excitement. And a new website too, bet it'll ride the skirt of social media like a waterslide and rely on Facebook for everything.
> 
> Yes, I always imagine the worst possible scenario.


No, the worst possible outcome would be a reliance on Myspace for everything.


----------



## Tawa

Zion said:


> No, the worst possible outcome would be a reliance on FaceParty for everything.


I agree wholeheartedly! :laugh:


----------



## Zion

Where'd FaceParty come from Tawa? o.o


----------



## Tawa

It's some site I remember a couple of my friends being on a long time ago


----------



## Emperor's Wolf

Man This SWEET! Thank you guys for keeping us updated!


----------



## Geist

First post updated.
*12dec13*


stickmonkey on faeit 212 said:


> just as an add to your release schedule post… i’ve had some unconfirmed info that gw is targeting two 40k release months for each non 40k release month. If true, then we could see eight 40k months out of 2014…





an anonymous source on faeit 212 said:


> based upon current information, the remaining 40k codexes will release in alternating imperial and xenos releases:
> Tyranids
> imperial guard
> orks
> blood angels
> dark eldar
> space wolves
> necrons
> grey knights
> 
> this covers all current outstanding codexes that have not been touchedin 6th edition. (as much as people hate it, sob have a new codex).
> 
> No independent deathwatch codex mentioned for third arm of the inquisition, may appear as a supplement to sm around the ork release, maybe.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Geist said:


> First post updated.
> *12dec13*


That sounds bat-shit crazy, 
necrons, dark eldar AND grey knights?

Tyranids - Yes
imperial guard - Yes
orks - Yes
blood angels - keep hearing about this so plausible
dark eldar - wacko jacko:shok:
space wolves - keep hearing about this so plausible
necrons - not as unlikely as dark eldar but still madder then a hall of George Bush's
grey knights - not as unlikely as necrons or dark eldar

The only way I can imagine necrons or dark eldar is with virtually no new models


----------



## Moriouce

Wasn't it confirmed that DE and Necrons where written with 6th in mind? Seems not too long ago.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Grey Knights are last? That's odd, I figured they'd be given a release sooner and something like Blood Angels or Space Wolves would be released last.

Good work Geist.


----------



## Geist

Bindi Baji said:


> That sounds bat-shit crazy,
> necrons, dark eldar AND grey knights?
> 
> Tyranids - Yes
> imperial guard - Yes
> orks - Yes
> blood angels - keep hearing about this so plausible
> dark eldar - wacko jacko:shok:
> space wolves - keep hearing about this so plausible
> necrons - not as unlikely as dark eldar but still madder then a hall of George Bush's
> grey knights - not as unlikely as necrons or dark eldar
> 
> The only way I can imagine necrons or dark eldar is with virtually no new models


It seems more likely if you consider that it might just be an updated digital codex release for DEldar and Necrons a la SOB (or Blood Angels, although their rules weren't really changed). Releasing a Digital Codex for all of the armies seems like something GW wants done, and it could easily fit into the same month as a much bigger release.


----------



## The Sturk

Moriouce said:


> Wasn't it confirmed that DE and Necrons where written with 6th in mind? Seems not too long ago.


While true, they still lack a few things that have been introduced in 6th Ed. codices, such as Warlord Traits and relics.

Which is why that they are at the end of the list. I'd say that Grey Knights, Necrons and possibly Dark Eldar would be 1215 releases, unless they blaze through the codices in 1214.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Geist said:


> Blood Angels, although their rules weren't really changed


I know the blurb on the Digital BA codex stated it was updated for 6th. What if anything was added or changed or was it simply reworking the wording to match 6ed? I don't know anyone who has picked it up, since most of the BA players I know have shelved the army.

I could easily see Necrons or DE getting the SOB style digital release that updates a few things for 6ed and adding warlord traits, etc.


----------



## revilo44

saw this on talk wargaming 

Don't forget to have these Warhammer Fantasy titles interspersed in there throughout the year as well:
Dwarfs (Q1)
Wood Elves (Q2)
Brettonia (Q3-4)
Warhammer 9th Edition (coming in Summer) is the big maybe in 2014. We have contradictory chatter out there, but more of it is still saying yes.


----------



## mcmuffin

Hmm, an august space wolves release might be the right thing to get me back into 40k. 6th has been a frustrating time for the puppies.


----------



## revilo44

Sounds like bull but see for yourself
Please remember that these are considered rumors right now, and there has been no official announcement.

via Tim on Faeit 212
changes at GW - The monthly releases are quartered ;
-One Week Black Library
-One Week Forgeworld
-One Week GW Releases like Models & Codices/Armybooks
-The 4th Week will be like the 3rd Week but other Army/System

The weeks can be every month in a different sequence. Some armies can get two weeks.

via the comment sections here on Faeit 212
no_wegianJanuary 10, 2014 at 2:10 PM
The owner of my FLGS also said the weekly magazine coincides with a change for GW making new releases weekly instead of monthly. Furthermore, he said he will be able to sell/take orders for new releases Friday evenings at 5:00pm CT instead of waiting until Saturday.


----------



## revilo44

2014 schedule I found on BOLS 
via Larry Vela on Bols ***
January - Tyranids (Out)
February - Dwarfs (Sighted in the weekly White Dwarf cover)
March - Imperial Knights (Supported with White Dwarf and Dataslate rules support)
April - Imperial Guard (said to be renamed a la the Sister codex to Astra Militarum)
May - Wood Elves
June / July - Orks, Warhammer 40,000 "not 7th" book
July / August - Warhammer Fantasy 9th (book, or boxed set - unknown details)
September - Warhammer 40,000 "not 7th" (Boxed Set)
October - Blood Angels
November - WFB Army (Bretonnia getting the most chatter)
December - Hobbit - Holiday Bundles


----------



## bitsandkits

revilo44 said:


> June / July - Orks, Warhammer 40,000 "not 7th" book
> July / August - Warhammer Fantasy 9th (book, or boxed set - unknown details)
> September - Warhammer 40,000 "not 7th" (Boxed Set)
> October - Blood Angels
> November - WFB Army (Bretonnia getting the most chatter)


this portion all seems a little bit too chaotic and too 40k focused for a warhammer fantasy new edition, plus im gonna call bullshit on the entire list, GW have switched to weekly WD for a reason and as its been clocked as an advertising rag for new releases,so it completely throws this monthly release schedule out the window, we could quite easily have 5 totally different releases in one five week month all with WD support.


----------



## revilo44

bitsandkits said:


> this portion all seems a little bit too chaotic and too 40k focused for a warhammer fantasy new edition, plus im gonna call bullshit on the entire list, GW have switched to weekly WD for a reason and as its been clocked as an advertising rag for new releases,so it completely throws this monthly release schedule out the window, we could quite easily have 5 totally different releases in one five week month all with WD support.



I agree but you have to give the rumor creater an C for effort.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Would be nice if my BA Codex got an update in October ... I could spend my 'BIRFDAY' monies on the BA then and not feel bad. We will be going to Jamaica in August for our anniversary so that helps me to not feel bad for blowing money for my birfday ...:grin:


----------



## revilo44

interesting 



> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> A couple of interesting things
> 
> Weekly releases will take a while to catch up, but give it time and the traditional army focus per month will disappear
> 
> Big changes are coming across the board,
> 
> No definite time for this but warhammer fantasy is moving on. By a significant length of time. Significant.
> 
> Armies aren't so much being 'squatted' though actually it's quite fitting as the influence of chaos grows and disrupts things, so survivors must band together in a whole new dangerous world


----------



## Einherjar667

revilo44 said:


> interesting
> 
> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> A couple of interesting things
> 
> Weekly releases will take a while to catch up, but give it time and the traditional army focus per month will disappear
> 
> Big changes are coming across the board,
> 
> No definite time for this but warhammer fantasy is moving on. By a significant length of time. Significant.
> 
> Armies aren't so much being 'squatted' though actually it's quite fitting as the influence of chaos grows and disrupts things, so survivors must band together in a whole new dangerous world


What does "moving on" mean? New edition? Or moving ahead in "in game" time?

And that list bit sounds a lot like that skirmish sort of style the new edition is rumored to have.


----------



## HokieHWT

*IG, I want*

For the love of GOD someone please tell me IG Codex is coming soon...I care not of what others want I want my new codex NOW! Is that too much to ask?  And if it's not too late can we make everything twin-linked, thanks in advance:so_happy:


----------



## Bindi Baji

HokieHWT said:


> For the love of GOD someone please tell me IG Codex is coming soon...I care not of what others want I want my new codex NOW! Is that too much to ask?  And if it's not too late can we make everything twin-linked, thanks in advance:so_happy:


You don't have to go far on here to see that IG are the next major release!, April in fact


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> You don't have to go far on here to see that IG are the next major release!, April in fact


Looks like @SatNav will need to stockpile the Kleenex :laugh:


----------



## Emperor's Wolf

I can Not wait For the Space WOlf update!


----------



## Bindi Baji

Emperor's Wolf said:


> I can Not wait For the Space WOlf update!


Well I can reveal that it is in fact Guaranteed that Wolves are coming







sometime in the next fifty years or so


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> Well I can reveal that it is in fact Guaranteed that Wolves are coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometime in the next fifty years or so


Bastard..... :shok:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> Bastard..... :shok:


If I said that about SOB my entire life would have become the running man, 
my entire life being about two weeks:scare:


----------



## Tawa

With @Zion being the one chasing you the most


----------



## Zion

Tawa said:


> With @Zion being the one chasing you the most


Nah, I know for a fact there are no Sisters coming this year. And I'm not too bitter, I take apologies in the payment of souls is all. I need them for my DE army.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Zion said:


> Nah, I know for a fact there are no Sisters coming this year. And I'm not too bitter, I take apologies in the payment of souls is all. I need them for my DE army.


I am sure they are coming in the not too distant future, 
but then I still think blood bowl is coming, so what do I know :headbutt:


----------



## Zion

Bindi Baji said:


> I am sure they are coming in the not too distant future,
> but then I still think blood bowl is coming, so what do I know :headbutt:


I've had some direct feedback on some stuff I submitted as feedback and basically sounded like there wasn't much interest in the ideas because they just released the digital codex recently and hadn't had time to decompress from that yet. So I have my doubts on this year. Late next year might be more promising.


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> I am sure they are coming in the not too distant future,
> but then I still think blood bowl is coming, so what do I know :headbutt:


Found him boss..... :security:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> Found him boss..... :security:


I'm going to have to use the Shaggy defence here.............


----------



## Tawa

I've got you on camera.....


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> I've got you on camera.....


I have those "other" pictures of you I wasn't supposed to release to the press though

Not the ones involving the rhubarb, the eunach and the hanglider


----------



## Emperor's Wolf

Well We do know Spacewolves are coming! ANd they Are Also coming for you Bindi Baji!


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> I have those "other" pictures of you I wasn't supposed to release to the press though
> 
> Not the ones involving the rhubarb, the eunach and the hanglider


Woah! Let's just calm down a little here shall we.....? How would you feel about an exchange?


----------



## revilo44

> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212 Release Schedule May-Wood Elves June- 7th edition July-Orks August-Campaigns September-Fantasy 9th edition starter and book October-Blood Angels November-Empire and Caverns of Screams (scenario book)





> also via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Upcoming white dwarf is dedicated to a new hobby kit from GW. The kit will come in at $150 US and has a file, clippers, modeling knife, moulding line knife, hand drill and comes in a special foldout canvas case.
> 
> The rest of the dwarf features an extended Hobbit battle report where they cover all of the battle scenarios from an unexpected journey.
> 
> What I found most interesting was the tag line for White Dwarf #13:
> If you go out to the woods today... ...you'll be in for a big surprise.


----------



## ntaw

More BA rumours for this year....perfect.


----------



## Zion

From Natfka:


> LATE MAY
> 40k 7th Edition
> 
> EARLY-MID JUNE
> Orks
> 
> LATE JUNE
> Ork Theme Apocalypse Supplement
> 
> EARLY-MID JULY
> Bretons
> 
> LATE JULY
> Chaos Space Marines Sets and Supplement
> 
> EARLY AUGUST
> 40k New Starter Set
> 
> MID-LATE AUGUST
> Blood Angels
> 
> EARLY SEPTEMBER
> Armageddon Apocalypse Supplement
> 
> MID SEPTEMBER
> Warhammer Fantasy 9th Edition
> 
> LATE SEPTEMBER - EARLY OCTOBER
> Orcs and Goblins
> 
> MID OCTOBER
> Fantasy Starter Set


----------



## bitsandkits

well zion if thats anything like accurate its gonna be a bumper year for GW, never thought i would see a 40k and warhammer edition in the same year but then again i never thought i would see an imperial knight in 40k scale so never say never.


----------



## Zion

Stickmonkey adds to it:


> via Stickmonkey on Faeit 212
> My sources are almost lock step with the schedule youve posted. Beyond that they say major releases for the coming year are (obviously with other smaller releases in between with the new pacing):
> 
> Oct-nov - dark eldar
> Nov-dec - hobbit (which ive heard will end additional development by May 2015, and support/releases for it will last 1 year past that), new scenery for 40k, including a crashed/destroyed land raider set piece, and the long awaited xenos scenery rumored to include a bunker each for eldar, orks, and tau. Each about the size of the small wall of martyrs bunker)
> Dec-jan - Space Wolves, a Battle of Garm apoc supplement
> Jan-Feb wfb beastmen
> Feb-mar 40k necrons, wfb scenery "bridge"
> Mar-beyond in no particular order - skaven, grey knights, high elves, sororitas!?, inquisition, empire


----------



## Einherjar667

Orks and goblins again before Skaven?


----------



## Kroothawk

Puscifer over at Dakka said:


> I got told:
> 
> Orks - June/July
> Blood Angels - August/September
> Dark Eldar - October/November
> Space Wolves - November/December
> GK/Necrons - Whichever one is first, January.





cincydooley over at Dakka said:


> Switch space wolves with blood angels and I think it's correct, based on the folks I've heard things from that have lately been very reliable.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the wolves will get a flier.


----------



## Kroothawk

StraightSilver over at Dakka said:


> Pretty sure Dark Eldar are getting a release end of October, not necessarily a new Codex but most certainly some models.


----------



## revilo44

I would like to see the dark eldar in hardback and What no fantasy AT ALL?


----------



## Zion

From Natfka this morning:


> *via The Voice of the Chaos Gods*
> GW plans Events for an subsequently 30th Birthdays of Warhammer Fantasy. The new edition is supposed to be part of it. When exactly I can not say.
> 
> I "optimized" my release shedule:
> LATE MAY
> 40k 7th Edition _(as already official)_
> 
> EARLY-MID JUNE
> Orks
> _(New Codex and Models)_
> 
> LATE JUNE
> Ork Theme Apocalypse Supplement
> _(possible Invasion of Badlanding)_
> 
> EARLY-MID JULY
> Bretons
> _(Armybook and such things)_
> 
> LATE JULY
> Chaos Space Marines Sets and Supplement
> _(Legionary/Havoc/Chosen Box, old CSM Box remains)_
> 
> EARLY AUGUST
> 40k New Starter Set
> (DV Revised)
> 
> MID-LATE AUGUST
> Blood Angels
> _(Vampires in Space! Codex and Models)_
> 
> EARLY SEPTEMBER
> Armageddon Apocalypse Supplement
> _(new and updated content)_
> 
> MID SEPTEMBER
> Warhammer Fantasy 9th Edition
> _(Such strange things called "Rules)_
> 
> LATE SEPTEMBER - EARLY OCTOBER
> Orcs and Goblins
> (Armybook and new gitz)
> 
> MID OCTOBER
> Fantasy Starter Set
> (Empire vs. the green Guys)
> 
> LATE OCTOBER - EARLY NOVEMBER
> Dark Eldar
> _(yes... Codex and Boxes)_
> 
> MID-LATE NOVEMBER
> EMPIRE
> _(A book with rules and models to play them, possibly new state troops, the design studio hates the current)_
> 
> COMPLETE DECEMBER
> The Hobbit and Scenery
> _(it calles "HObbit" not "BObiit"!)_
> 
> JANUARY
> Possible Space Wolves
> _(Vinkings in Space! Only without rob stupid christians )_


----------



## Haskanael

Zion said:


> From Natfka this morning:


sweet space wolves in Jan, that means I have some time to get my IG up to date xd


----------



## ntaw

August would be seriously detrimental to my wallet if my space vampires get updated AND there's a new 40k starter set with fancy new models.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I hope Beastmen are done first, Skaven have loads to play with but Beastmen are pretty poor imo.


----------



## Einherjar667

I dont get why beastmen and skaven arent on the schedule


----------



## venomlust

Because they're gross.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Looks like there's been an adjustment to the schedule. SWs coming soon.:so_happy:



> via the *Voice of the Gods*
> July bring us a new 40k Expansion with Orks and Space Wolves.
> Switch Space Wolves and Blood Angels on my release schedule to this:
> EARLY-MID AUGUST
> Bretons
> 
> LATE AUGUST
> Chaos Space Marines Sets and Supplement
> 
> EARLY SEPTEMBER
> 40k New Starter Set
> 
> MID-LATE SEPTEMBER
> Space Wolves
> 
> EARLY OKTOBER
> Armageddon Apocalypse Supplement
> 
> MID OKTOBER
> Warhammer Fantasy 9th Edition
> 
> LATE OKTOBER
> Orcs and Goblins
> 
> EARLY NOVEMBER
> Fantasy Starter Set
> 
> MID-LATE NOVEMBER
> Dark Eldar
> 
> COMPLETE DECEMBER
> The Hobbit and Scenery
> 
> JANUARY
> Empire
> 
> FEBRUARY
> Blood Angels


----------



## maximus2467

Why would dark eldar get re released before BA? That doesn't make any sense! Huge pinch of salt with this one


----------



## Einherjar667

I still dont get why this schedule implies skaven are getting skipped in 8th edition


----------



## bitsandkits

Einherjar667 said:


> I still dont get why this schedule implies skaven are getting skipped in 8th edition


Well it works like this, If they were getting released before 9th they would be on the list prior to the date of 9ths release if however they are not on the list prior to 9th release then it means they are getting skipped in 8th, hope that helps


----------



## Khorne's Fist

maximus2467 said:


> Why would dark eldar get re released before BA? That doesn't make any sense! Huge pinch of salt with this one


When has sense ever been a factor? As for salt, he's been close enough so far that'd you'd be a fool to write him off.


----------



## Achaylus72

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks like there's been an adjustment to the schedule. SWs coming soon.:so_happy:


This makes no sense in that BA are released what 8 months after Orks and 5 months after the release of DV II.

To Voice of the Gods

I'll take two Bullshit sangas with extra salt.

Also with the Space Wolves in July well provide pictures or it ain't happening


----------



## Creon

Well, since Wolves were issued, I wonder if we're getting Dark Eldar then Blood Angels. Hmmmmm. Not seeing much DE chatter.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Achaylus72 said:


> Also with the Space Wolves in July well provide pictures or it ain't happening


Do the current releases change your mind any?


----------



## revilo44

I think they need to slot fantasy in somewhen as they haven't have a release in a lot time, Two or so weeks isn't enough, bring on brets,beastman and skaven.


----------



## ntaw

We have what, 4 more armies in 40k to be updated so that all codices come from no further back than 6th edition? I'm gunna guess, pretty much solely based on the good guy/bad guy alternation that has seemed to be going on:

Dark Eldar
Blood Angels
Necrons
Grey Knights

No comment on Fantasy, I don't follow it but presume there will be WFB releases in between 40k ones.


----------



## Einherjar667

The hubub on fantasy is that a "big" release is due in a month or so. And may or may not be related to Nurgle


----------



## ntaw

Taken from the Space Wolves page going on:










Last two armies featured in this campaign got codex updates. Just sayin', despite my comment just above.


----------



## Zion

From BoLS:



> Voice of the Chaos Gods says: 8-14-2014
> 
> Codex Inquisition have a paper edition. The work is almost finished.
> 
> The order of the next releases is:
> Grey Knights
> Dark Eldar
> Blood Angels
> Inquisition
> Necrons
> 
> Warhammer Visions magazine will end publication at year end.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

So no fantasy?


----------



## revilo44

Words_of_Truth said:


> So no fantasy?


Look on here
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=164321


----------



## Words_of_Truth

revilo44 said:


> Look on here
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=164321


Thanks


----------



## Zion

Yeah, the rumor doesn't fit fantasy into it, just covers what the next 5 40k books will be.


----------



## Achaylus72

Khorne's Fist said:


> Do the current releases change your mind any?


You Betcha.


----------

